# When are you usually on CR?



## RLPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

I usually post when I'm saving large PS files or rendering previews on LR. 

When are you usually on?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2012)

When I'm not sleeping. 8)


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> When I'm not sleeping. 8)



;D


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 20, 2012)

When I'm online working..., I keep Cr forum open.. out of curiosity


----------



## cayenne (Jun 20, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> When I'm online working..., I keep Cr forum open.. out of curiosity



Same here....and I'm online about 99% of my waking hours....


----------



## pwp (Jun 21, 2012)

During batch processing, coffee breaks, time-out on big, very focused PP & editing days, late evening when I don't have a good book...

PW


----------



## rwmson (Jun 21, 2012)

During work hours!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 21, 2012)

I seem to be online about 4-6 hours a day, early in the morning, after noon, and in the evening. I'm retired, so I can spend a lot of time, but its usually in the winter or cold rainy weather that I spend the most time, in the summer, I am outdoors working a lot more


----------



## kiniro (Jun 21, 2012)

I am posting this reponse from my office. :-X


----------

